# Condensation in Autrotrail



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning all 

We are having a pain of a time with our new Autotrail........Can anyone tell me if condensation dripping from panoramic window moulding is NORMAL! We have left our van with our dealers who will be contacting Autrotrail Monday....but I want to be forarmed.........They have checked for leaks and no damp registered around any of seals.

8O


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Wworby

I’ve had three Autotrails in the last five years, the only place we have had condensation is on the windscreen or perhaps on the skylights when we have been cooking vegetables.
So unless your extremely heavy breathers with all vent and windows blocked then something is not right.
If your van was per owned then I would check all the floor vent including the one in the cabin door well and the ones up in the cupboards just in case they have been taped up to stop drafts.

I hope this helps 
Regards
Ray


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

wworby said:


> snip: Can anyone tell me if condensation dripping from panoramic window moulding is NORMAL!


Hi

Well it may be!

Really you have not given us enough info to give advice...was the van occupied, was it very cold outside, had you been doing any cooking, was there enough ventilation, did you have the heating on?

I am sure you know but it is worth repeating ...Condensation, if that is what it was, forms on a cold suface when it comes into contact with moisture laden air. There are several ways to control it and we have lots of threads on the forum about the problem and ways to control it.

In your van it would only be unaceptable if you were sure that you did not allow the van to get too fugged up and unventilated on a very cold night or and this wil be what your dealer needs to check ... if the insulation around the window is missing or insufficient.

Mike

P.S. Just thought of this : if it turns out that other owners have the same problem when they are doing all the right things when it comes to ventilation and heat then it may be that the window frame does not have a correctly designed "thermal break" and the frame is conducting the cold from outside the van to the inside of the frame* ...that would be bad design!

* not quite scientifically correct but put that way to make it understandable, as what is actually happening ii the heat from inside the van is being conducted to the outside bty the window frame.


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

Its brand new and we had just cooked a breakfast but we had the roof extractor open and fan running.....

We will get the insulation thing checked......I will also check other forums......


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

are there other forums then apart from us. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

When I say condensation, I dont mean just dampness,,,,,,I mean dripping enough to have a bucket underneath with a towel to stop the drips bouncing!!!!! AND its over the front seats, so anyone sleeping will enjoy an early morning shower!!! :lol:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

wworby said:


> Its brand new and we had just cooked a breakfast but we had the roof extractor open and fan running.....


Are you sure the fan was extracting rather than blowing in? The reason I ask is that if it is like the fan in our motorhome, it is not easily obvious which way to push the rocker switch and we have had it pushing air in before by mistake.


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

:lol: There is a diagram on ours to show which way to press button... :lol:

BUT it was confusing on our caravan extractor, I must admit....


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

From what you describe, this is NOT normal


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

The only place we have encountered any condensation is on the Awning Bracket Boxes which are inside cupboards.

Sounds as though there is an insulation problem,get it back to Auto Trails Factory to have them sort it out.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,

Is it Super Lo-line?

I've got a Super Lo-Line Mohawk. No such problems. Not even when it's been minus 2 or so outside (not used it in anything colder). The only place we've had condensation is on the inside of the cab windows before we had Silver Screens, but since using the Silver Screens, virtually no condensation at all.


Mike


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes, its a low line - and we are more and more convinced its going to be a insulation problem.......We are picking up Van on Monday and by then, the dealers should have spoken to Autrotrail........This is only one of a long line of problems we have had.....

Already regretting buying the damn thing......which is a shame.....we were so excited about buying it.....

We'll get there, Im sure.....


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

wworby

We have a Cheyenne 696G, essentially the same 'van as the Mohawk.
We have two large Remis rooflights and have never experienced any vestige of condensation on either of them or on any of the smaller ones. Sounds like a fundamental manufacturing fault to me.

Roger


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

wworby said:


> Yes, its a low line - and we are more and more convinced its going to be a insulation problem.......We are picking up Van on Monday and by then, the dealers should have spoken to Autrotrail........This is only one of a long line of problems we have had.....
> 
> Alrea regretting buying the damn thing......which is a shame.....we were so excited about buying it.....
> 
> We'll get there, Im sure.....


While I sympathise with your regrets , all I can say is that in all my dealings with Auto Trail , is that they are one of the best companies that I have dealt with, I am sure they will get you sorted


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Baza....hope you're right!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Model*

Is this the "Super low line" model with the Skyview window above the cab? If so, replies from anyone who does not have this model are unlikely to help.

I had a Skyview window on the last Swift. It was condesation free even in severe weather.

Russell


----------



## maxsdad (Mar 20, 2011)

We have the cherokee with the super low line roof the same as yours bought new in March last year, definatly no condensation problems even when used in late December parked on frozen snow.
Have to say though that the van is garaged when not in use and i always leave the blind on the panaramic window closed [i thought it might save the upoholstry from fading].
Hope you get this resolved soon we love our Auto Trail and hope you can go on to enjoy yours as you should.
Please keep us posted on the outcome.

dave e


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave e..... Having a VERY frustrating weekend....Not only MH off road this weekend because of the inpsection and other things that needed looking at (mentioned on MHFacts already) but now the car has blown up and about to be towed to a garage (Mind you, it is getting on now unlike the Autotrail)...... What happened to the simple life!

:lol:


----------

